# Sticky  Seiko Catalogues 1930's to 1970's



## JoT

A good resource for vintage Seiko fans

Catalogues from the 1930's to the 1970's

https://www.plus9time.com/seiko-catalogs


----------



## Alan_

Hello I'm Alan, and I am new here.

I have a Seiko 6139 6002 Pogue, it has the sunburst Yellow Dial. I have always Loved Seiko Watches of this era, and I always wanted a Pogue since I can remember.

I Think now, they are growing in Popularity, a bit like the Cars and Motorcycles.

These Catalogues, are very good and remind me of that era.


----------



## BloominCookie

Hey thank you JoT! I hadn't gone to this recently as I had bookmarked this quite a while ago-- when I last went to this, it did not have the pre-1966 catalogs listed, so appreciate knowing they've added more.


----------



## calliejohnson

Hey I found the Seiko catalogue 1930 to 1970 awesome it look like so amazing. I Think now, they are growing in Popularity, a bit like the Cars and Motorcycles.


----------



## AdamLikesWatches

If only the prices were still the same!


----------

